# How do you like to drink your coffee?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Black without sugar or milk is preferred for me.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

We've done all of these already 

I like it with lots of milk (from the fridge is fine). I also like it made espresso style, but with extra water, known as an espresso luongo. I put lots of milk in that, too. Rarely, I will substitute with soy or nut beverage instead of milk and, occasionally, a tip of the spoon of honey. I always use the honey when I have run out of milk, as I am not very fond of it black, although I can tolerate it black, if I must (when all that is available is the edible oil creamer or the powdered version, neither of which I will consume).

I prefer medium roast. Light is typically too acidic and has too much caffeine; dark is too bitter and the flavourful volatile oils have been scorched.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Black, standard roast, none of that fancy schmancy flavored junk. My favorite is from the 7-11 stores. At work we brew Maxwell House and it is also very good.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

I like it with soymilk and a teaspoon of sugar. I would prefer it in large amounts, but my stomach can't talk it.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Black. I bought this Bialetti pot a few days ago...it doesn't really make espresso but what Italians call "moka." A cup will keep you awake all day and into the night. But it's fun.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000CNY6UK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I also got a cheap milk frother -- looking forward to fake capuccino.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I take it black... just like my men.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I'll take it black, with cream or milk, medium, light, or dark, etc., as long as I don't take it the same way twice.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Espresso!

/ptr


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Espresso - in a cup pre-heated with boiling water (I am astonished how many times I have to explain this in Britain!), no milk, no sugar .... and definitley not a paper cup


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Never sugar, usually black. Preferably made from freshly grounds quality beans. Sometimes cappuccino.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

With milk, cappuccino or latte macchiato


----------



## spokanedaniel (Dec 23, 2014)

Like Coronel Buendia I like my coffee amargo. I like the darkest possible roast. However, I cannot tolerate caffeine any more, so must limit myself to decaf or to substitutes, which taste nothing like coffee, but some of which are good in their own right as long as they are not compared with or considered as coffee. Soyfee and Teeccino are my favorite non-coffee hot black drinks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2015)

Headphone Hermit said:


> a cup pre-heated with boiling water (I am astonished how many times I have to explain this in Britain!)


Heathens!!!!!!!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

One or two teaspoons of sugar with a splash of milk


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Espresso, with a little sugar


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Florestan said:


> Black, standard roast, none of that fancy schmancy flavored junk. My favorite is from the 7-11 stores. At work we brew Maxwell House and it is also very good.


I should add that it has to be hot!


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Hot Lava Java from Taylor's of Harrogate.

http://www.coffeejudge.co.uk/taylors-hot-lava-java-coffee

4 or 5 dessert spoons in a percolator.

First mug, black, no sugar.

Second mug, 50:50 coffee and boiled milk.

Best from a freshly opened packet.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Wood said:


> Hot Lava Java from Taylor's of Harrogate.
> 
> http://www.coffeejudge.co.uk/taylors-hot-lava-java-coffee
> 
> ...


Good to see you - not noticed you for a while

In a cup pre-heated with boiling water, I hope? :lol:


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Black or cappuccino, no sugar


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Good to see you - not noticed you for a while
> 
> In a cup pre-heated with boiling water, I hope? :lol:


Thanks, yes, been away from here for a bit.

Sorry, no, but I do pre-heat my mug with boiled water before pouring from a pot of tea.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

As a latte with soy or almond milk. Extra hot.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Black
I used to have sugar but it is not good for my teeth.
When I am in a hurry I add milk.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

But the sugar or cream would be good for the stomach to buffer the acidic nature of coffee.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Florestan said:


> But the sugar or cream would be good for the stomach to buffer the acidic nature of coffee.


I haven´t lost parts of my stomach yet.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

With the top of the cup sealed shut and my lips closed.  Which is another way of opining that I think it's a ghastly drink.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I love iced coffee a lot. My dad thinks I'm nuts to drink iced coffee during the dead of winter.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Pyotr said:


> As a latte with soy or almond milk. Extra hot.


Tried this yesterday, using my Bialetti stovetop "espresso" pot and foamed almond milk. Needed a bit of sugar, but very nice!


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Black, thanks. And I prefer Folger's. Anything else is either too strong or too weak.


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

Black espresso, with a round flavour. Very little sugar, if any.
I sometimes add a dash of milk, but never too much.


----------



## pierrot (Mar 26, 2012)

████████████████████████████


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

At the moment, I really wish I had some vanilla flavoring for my coffee.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Posie said:


> At the moment, I really wish I had some vanilla flavoring for my coffee.


I hear you!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Straight up black ... caffeinated, no sugar, no cream/milk, no flavorings. 

Best coffee ever had was in Denmark ... bold and black for this Dane.


----------



## pianississimo (Nov 24, 2014)

Coffee shop coffee is usually espresso macchiato with brown sugar because I like the treacle taste of it in coffee. At home I have a dolce gusto machine and drink cappuccino which has pre-sweetened milk. If it's cold outside and it's the weekend it might be cooled a little with a shot of vodka. 
At work I drink decaf normally unless it's Monday and the weather was cold enough for the fortified version of the cappuccino in the Sunday! Then I need the caffeine!

Tea is not something I drink much of. I can just about bear it with no milk but a bit of sweetener. I prefer loose tea as the flavour is better. Ceylon is my favourite.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: Definitely in a cup. The hands are too clumsy and sensitive to heat.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Everyone here who claims to like their coffee black is a poser who pretends to enjoy difficult and dissonant drinks to appear mature. For unpretentious, rational and honest people the answer is "with milk and without sugar."


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

I've never tasted coffee except in coffee-flavored pastries/ confection.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

By pouring a concoction into a cup and tipping it toward my slightly open mouth, so it can slide down my throat and provide a cheap but quite efficient personal central heating system.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

I prefer it _ristretto_. Straight, no milk, no sugar.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Today, I'm in the mood for cinnamon. It almost has an extra warming effect.


----------



## xample (Mar 8, 2015)

just the classic [brewed + half and half]


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2015)

omega said:


> I prefer it _ristretto_. Straight, no milk, no sugar.


Hardcore dude, hardcore.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Krummhorn said:


> Straight up black ... caffeinated, no sugar, no cream/milk, no flavorings.
> 
> Best coffee ever had was in Denmark ... bold and black for this Dane.


Amen... I love my coffee the way I like my wine... straight up.

Exceptions: frappies and iced coffee... although some people put ice into wine and call it sangria.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Not much of a coffee drinker. However, I enjoy a good hazelnut, English toffee, or Irish cream coffee. And here in Salt Lake at a place called Beans n Brews, I just love their frozen caramel cielo coffee.


----------

